# Jack's First Agility Class



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I signed him up for beginner agility. He spent most of the class barking. :frusty: I spent most of the class trying to distract him and keep him from barking. Everything was SOOO new and exciting. Big dogs, little dogs, Mike the trainer, jumps, tunnels, different ring...

Have you noticed that the Havanese's body is a perfect megaphone shape? Jack has such a big dog voice for a little dog. I don't mind when he barks to announce someone coming to the door or if a neighbor's dog comes to visit. He usually settles after I acknowledge that he had done his duty as a watchdog.

I have hopes that after a couple more classes, he will calm down.

Anyway.... 

We jump over little jumps and made it through the tunnel. I only had to crawl halfway into the tunnel to lure him through.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

ROTFL ound:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I can just picture it!! I'm sure things will be better next time.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great stuff Pam. Just keep in mind , it's all about fun. If you get frustrated, it won't be fun, and he will sense it. Post some pics if you get a chance.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay, Pam!!! Before long, you'll be moving up to our small dog class on Tues. nights!

We have some more experienced dogs, who are working on full courses, but this time we also have 2 that have, I think, only done the beginner's class. Mike has been setting up a exercise for those of us with the more experienced dogs, getting us started, then going and working 1-1 with the beginner dogs, helping them learn the different obstacles. So it works even with a mix of abilities, and it's nice for the little dogs not to get overwhelmed by all the large, high intensity dogs.

The funny thing is, for a long time we had all Havanese plus one token Sheltie. It was the quietest agility class you ever saw! Now we have a mix of breeds. (two Havs still, though) There is one barker, a little Yorkie-Poo, but the rest are pretty well behaved. If Jack were in a class with quieter dogs, he'd probably be quieter too.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

thats funny but i'm sure you'll both have fun


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, this is FUN - hearing of another beginner's experiences!!! Augie and I just started beginner agility training this summer too. I think we have had 5 or 6 classes. Thank goodness I did NOT have to crawl into the tunnel! :biggrin1: But we did have to start off with the short apparatus that usually has a collapsed chute on the end, only our trainer took the fabric chute off and I had to get on one end, while she held him at the other, and then I called him through. Then we got to the long regular tunnel, straight, and now we can do the curved tunnel. 

We do tug exercises with toys and running down a field and making right turns and left turns and getting the dogs revved up. I find that running and the tug games are the hardest part of the class for me - about wears me out!! If this doesn't help me get the weight off, NOTHING will!! :biggrin1: We did the A-frame for the first time on Wednesday. I thought he might hesitate on that one, but he trotted right up and over. 

Augie LOVES this class!! He especially loves the jumps.

I think Augie barked (and he is not a barker, usually) at the beginning of the first couple of classes too. He no longer does it. I think all these experiences are just the best thing for our Havs. And I know I certainly enjoy the social aspect and exercise of it. Is good for the mind too - to think and direct the dog, etc. In Rally, I wasn't sure I would ever be able to see the sign, process it and do the proper exercise. But it has gotten easier and easier. Hopefully, it will be the same with agility. At the last class, after we had done the weave poles, Karin (trainer) asked 'do you realize you just called that "tunnel"?' - :biggrin1: Oops! I told her I was going to make it easier on myself and just call everything 'tunnel'. :biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

See Pam , how much fun it can be. The girls will give you lots of tips.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

How fun for both of you. I use to do agility with Yogi, and it was a workout and fun. We had all Boarder Collie people, those dogs are sooo high energy, they kept saying Yogi's behavior was normal, it was not! We do still practice the weave poles, jumping and tunnels in the safety of our yard it's not the same. So please put up pictures so I can again enjoy Agility...this time from my armchair at home.:biggrin1:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I have done the agility classes before with my Aussies. Let's just say that they were much better at it than I was. I got confused once and couldn't remember which way I was supposed to turn. Nessie laid down in the middle of the course and waited for me to make up my mind. You could see her sigh. The rest of the class was rolling!

I am using the class as a nice way to get Jack used to bigger dogs. They are leashed unless they are playing on the course. The training school is really active with classes at that time so he will see lots of dogs.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

When Augie was younger, he was a bit nervous around larger dogs. These classes have really helped because, after our basic beginning obedience class, he has been the ONLY small dog. And the dogs in our classes are also on leash except when it is their turn. 

The story of Nessie waiting for you to make up your mind - hilarious!! ound:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

yup, I was twirling around like a drunk ballerina.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I too think the training is great for socializing with other dogs. Yogi does obedience and all the dogs are on leash at all times, there are a lot of unneutered males most larger, we do have two Frenchie's, they are very cute. It is great because it helps him with his control. I do both obedience and rally with Misty, all the dogs are very large in her obedience class, the rally the dog friendly dogs do socialize a bit things are not tightly controlled and for shy Misty this has been wonderful for building her confidence. Now me I am a clutz, believe me as a kid I was the last person picked as a partner for twister.

In case anyone is thinking its not fair for Misty to have an extra class...Yogi is reactive and nervious he can really only handle one class a week and when we do a private lession it needs to be 30 mins as his brain becomes fried and he starts to shut down.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Augie LOVES this class!! He especially loves the jumps.


I'd like to try some agility trials at some point, but even if we never did, I'd keep doing our once a week lessons. Kodi has a blast, and it's such a nice "play" break from obedience.



motherslittlehelper said:


> At the last class, after we had done the weave poles, Karin (trainer) asked 'do you realize you just called that "tunnel"?' - :biggrin1: Oops! I told her I was going to make it easier on myself and just call everything 'tunnel'. :biggrin1:


ound: There was one night where our instructor had set up a course that went - tire, tunnel, table. I couldn't get the words out in the right order. It's a good thing that the dogs really do ready our body language more than listening to the words, or we'd probably ALL be in trouble.:biggrin1: now, if I start to trip over my tongue, I just point and say, "That one!"ound:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack LOVED his class today! The last sequence was jump, tunnel, jump, jump. The last two jumps I think he could have cleared 18 inches.  I am so proud of my little guy.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yay, for you and your guy!!!! Isn't it amazing how high these guy will jump? In our rally class we have so many different size dogs mostly big we have to remember to change the jumps...sometimes we forget when it is our turn it happened to a sheltie and he did not make it last week-he is fine- then last night I forgot the gate was at 12 Misty sailed over it....hopefully I will not forget again. Boy do they have springs in their back legs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Jack LOVED his class today! The last sequence was jump, tunnel, jump, jump. The last two jumps I think he could have cleared 18 inches.  I am so proud of my little guy.


Think about join us for the Tuesday evening small dog class, Pam!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

giggle... This was Jack's 3rd class ever. He hasn't seen some of the things yet. =)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, finish this session, but don't his lack of experience worry you. We've had a wide diversity of experience levels in the small dog class. Mike is good about making it accessible to all!


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Have any of you read "Dogged Pursuit" by Robert Rodi? Part of the summary on the inside flap reads, "The uproarious misadventures of an unlikely duo -- an overeducated urbanite and a surly rescue Sheltie -- as they grope for glory on the canine agility circuit". Great read if you are EVER feeling bad about anything that happens in the ring (on the way to the ring, out of the ring, on the street, in your home ......


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cindi said:


> Have any of you read "Dogged Pursuit" by Robert Rodi? Part of the summary on the inside flap reads, "The uproarious misadventures of an unlikely duo -- an overeducated urbanite and a surly rescue Sheltie -- as they grope for glory on the canine agility circuit". Great read if you are EVER feeling bad about anything that happens in the ring (on the way to the ring, out of the ring, on the street, in your home ......


Sounds like fun.. I'll have to see if I can find it!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Another agility class today! 

Jack discovered that he loves, loves, LOVES the A-frame. In fact, that is his favorite place to go when he doesn't want to go through tunnels. sigh....

Yes, I had to plead with him, "Jack, please come down. We aren't doing the A-frame. We are practicing tunnels now." Jack grinned at me and did the nanner-nanner-nu-nu dance at the peak. 

"Look at ME. I am so BIG up here!!!!"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Another agility class today!
> 
> Jack discovered that he loves, loves, LOVES the A-frame. In fact, that is his favorite place to go when he doesn't want to go through tunnels. sigh....
> 
> ...


ound:

Kodi is a real contact-hound too. He will ALWAYS choose a contact over anything else if you aren't REALLY clear. When he was learning the teeter, he fixated on that, and would charge over to it and fly up it from ANYWHERE in the ring. He scared me to death because he wouldn't slow down at the balance point, and as a result, he'd slam it down and get catapulted off. It didn't bother HIM at all, but my heart was in my mouth every time he did it!ound:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I think Jack is the same. He leaped from halfway down the A-frame and slid on his face across the floor. *major faceplant* The next time he went all the way down.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Maybe I want to rethink signing Maya up for agility in the spring ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

wynne said:


> Maybe I want to rethink signing Maya up for agility in the spring ound:


Awww, but she'll have so much FUN scaring the wits out of you!:biggrin1:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Or making you look like a complete idiot. 

Calling down a tunnel for them while they are sitting behind you; pleading with them to come down off the A-frame; or chasing them as they gleefully run away.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Or making you look like a complete idiot.
> 
> Calling down a tunnel for them while they are sitting behind you; pleading with them to come down off the A-frame; or chasing them as they gleefully run away.


For months, every time Kodi saw a piece of gravel tracked in from the exercise runs on the floor at MasterPeace, he HAD to leave off what he was doing with me, and go to see if THIS TIME, it might be a piece of cheese. Good distraction training was all Mike would say!:biggrin1:

And as far as those tunnels are concerned, he would go in and then not come out!!! How the heck do you get a small dog back OUT of the tunnel when he's having way too much fun sniffing around?

Then there was the time when one of our classmates sent HER (very reliable) Hav into a tunnel and instead of running through, she kept popping back out the entrance. We all just about fell over laughing when we realized that Paxton (the trainer's big Spinoni Italiano) was asleep in the middle of the tunnel!ound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> ound:
> 
> Kodi is a real contact-hound too. He will ALWAYS choose a contact over anything else if you aren't REALLY clear. When he was learning the teeter, he fixated on that, and would charge over to it and fly up it from ANYWHERE in the ring. He scared me to death because he wouldn't slow down at the balance point, and as a result, he'd slam it down and get catapulted off. It didn't bother HIM at all, but my heart was in my mouth every time he did it!ound:


Augie loved the A-frame and the the long horizontal walk thing that is about human shoulder height (I cannot remember what it is called). Oh he loves the jumps probably the most. Not so fond of the moving teeter, though. I can't believe it didn't scare Kodi when it flung him off!



morriscsps said:


> Or making you look like a complete idiot.
> 
> Calling down a tunnel for them while they are sitting behind you; pleading with them to come down off the A-frame; or chasing them as they gleefully run away.


Oh, I know the looking like an idiot part - have that one down solid! :biggrin1: We were doing agility classes last summer in a huge field. One night, Augie chose to run amok. I ran away from him, called 'treat', waved his favorite tug toy, Trainer had me go to my truck, then start my truck, and then drive away - he couldn't have cared less. He was having FUN! Her area was fenced well, but it scared me a bit - actually a lot. Once in awhile, he just gets a wild notion. It started that night when we were practicing the weave poles and he missed the entrance and I called him back to re-start and he started back, then looked around and hollered back 'nope', and off he went. :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Augie loved the A-frame and the the long horizontal walk thing that is about human shoulder height (I cannot remember what it is called). Oh he loves the jumps probably the most. Not so fond of the moving teeter, though. I can't believe it didn't scare Kodi when it flung him off!


The long horizontal thing is the dog walk. NONE of us could believe that Kodi didn't scare himself when he (repeatedly) got catapulted off the end. But he was drawn back to it like a magnet, and often fast enough that I just couldn't get there to prevent him smashing it to the ground. (we've done a LOT of control work between then and now. He may be a bit slower, but he's not so scary!:biggrin1



motherslittlehelper said:


> Oh, I know the looking like an idiot part - have that one down solid! :biggrin1: We were doing agility classes last summer in a huge field. One night, Augie chose to run amok. I ran away from him, called 'treat', waved his favorite tug toy, Trainer had me go to my truck, then start my truck, and then drive away - he couldn't have cared less. He was having FUN! Her area was fenced well, but it scared me a bit - actually a lot. Once in awhile, he just gets a wild notion. It started that night when we were practicing the weave poles and he missed the entrance and I called him back to re-start and he started back, then looked around and hollered back 'nope', and off he went. :biggrin1:


Oh, I can imagine how scary it must have been, but the picture going through my head is just too funny for words!ound:ound:ound:

Fortunately, our practices are inside a building, so while they can run amok and not LISTEN to you, they can't get away (other than hanging out on top of the A-frame!:biggrin1 Kodi MIGHT be ready to give me the attention I'd need to run him outside NOW, but I don't know how I would have gotten through classes outside before this. You are a brave woman!ound:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

It is so nice to know that there are others in the "look-like-an-idiot" sisterhood.  The trainer tries to soften the blow by saying that Jack is displaying the Havanese stubborn streak but I know it was just me.

I was caught trying to bowl Jack through the tunnel. ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> It is so nice to know that there are others in the "look-like-an-idiot" sisterhood.  The trainer tries to soften the blow by saying that Jack is displaying the Havanese stubborn streak but I know it is my fault.
> 
> I was caught trying to bowl Jack through the tunnel. ound:


I don't think Havanese (at least mine) is stubborn. He IS pretty sensitive, and will shut down if _I_ start making mistakes or if I get frustrated. So I've learned to be VERY careful about my frame of mind, "It's just a game!", and if I start to feel frustrated, laugh at myself. (not that hard to do!:biggrin1 AND, when he was starting out, reward him MUCH more often than I would have thought. (like after almost every obstacle to start with) This did two things. It kept him motivated, and also got him to slow down enough that I could direct him to the next obstacle rather than letting him decide by himself!:biggrin1:

As far as "looking like an idiot"... I think any but skinny, long legged, athletic 20 year olds (which CERTAINLY counts ME out!) have to get over that one.ound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah, I don't think 'stubborn' is a word I would put on Augie either. I agree wholeheartedly that it has to be treated as a game, and it certainly does NOT work if we take it too seriously. Our trainer is constantly reminding us to be silly and make it FUN! I think the Havanese are all about fun, fun, fun! The sillier I get, the more Augie tunes in (well treats don't hurt either ). But Karin (trainer) keeps telling us we have to make ourselves more fun than anything else they may consider deserving of their attention. Sometimes I feel really stupid doing it, but at least we are with other people doing the same thing! :biggrin1:


----------

